# Urgent! Looking For Cool T-shirt Vendors In Ny



## nystfashmag (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello my name is HT. I am a writer for Japanese street fashion magazine called "NY Street Fashion Magazine". We are currently working on a T-shirt issue. I would appreciate it if YOU could let me know about stores that carry cool T-shirts (design-wise or in any way) in NYC. 

Thank you!


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Contact Neal @ Digital Artwear He works with a lot of NYC artists and can turn you on to where to find the latest street fashion


----------



## nystfashmag (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Sid, thank you very much for your help! I contacted Neal and am waiting for his reply right now


----------

